# competition rule



## brainK (Jun 9, 2009)

If pieces pop out during the competition and I put them back the wrong way making the cube unsolvable, whatn do I do?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 9, 2009)

Take them out and put them in correctly
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2009)

WCA Regulations said:


> 5b3) If after repairing the puzzle, but still during the solve, the competitor notices that the puzzle is unsolvable, he may disassemble and assemble max. 4 pieces to make the puzzle solvable again.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't want to make a new thread so I'll ask in here.
If cube have to have one sticker with some logo, but can pyraminx be like that: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13757 ? I want to compete with that on a WCAcomp. Can I ?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

Novriil said:


> I don't want to make a new thread so I'll ask in here.
> If cube have to have one sticker with some logo, but can pyraminx be like that: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13757 ? I want to compete with that on a WCAcomp. Can I ?


Officialy those stickers shouldn't be allowed because of this rule

3d) The colours of puzzles *must be solid*, the same per colour, and clearly distinct from other colours. 

Unofficialy those stickers might be allowed anyway.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay but If I change the stickers to normals. But without the logo in the middle.. Then is it still wrong? Cause the rule says that logo must be in center of one color of cube puzzle or bigger (just read it but I don't bother to find it now so written by memory.)

/http://cubesmith.com/Pyraminx.htm But cubesmith doesn't even sell with logos  So is it okay to put on some randoms?

// Oh  Peedu already explained that it's just bad explaining. Meant is that there can be up to 1 logo. Not more. And can be less. So with 9 cocacola logos coca-cube cannot compete but my cube with no logos can


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

Cube puzzles can have 0 or 1 logo. If there is a logo it needs to be on a center
Pyraminx cannot have a logo because it is not a cube puzzle


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Pyraminx cannot have a logo because it is not a cube puzzle



I would disagree. While the rules don't specify it and it should be updated, I believe the intent is for 3l to exclude clock and magics, not to exclude Pyraminx and Megaminx. 

I would say you could have 0 or 1 logos on your Pyraminx, but that's it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

Bryan said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx cannot have a logo because it is not a cube puzzle
> ...


I don't know about the intent of that rule, but I do know that the original Mefferts Pyraminx has a logo on 1 of the tips.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



These are very good points. The intent of the rule, how I see it, is that the logo should not be of any advantage whatsoever in solving the puzzle. If you have a logo on the green sticker of a green/white edge, then you know it's the green/white edge without having to verify that the other sticker is white.

A logo in a center piece of a 4x4 doesn't provide such an advantage. Now regarding a Pyraminx, a logo on the tip doesn't provide an advantage. The tips don't really even require solving... the absolutely minute advantage that you might gain I'm sure is very quickly mitigated by the inspection period.

But yes, that's what I feel the intent of the rule is.


----------

